# Civil Service test date have not recieved



## masterraf (Apr 18, 2013)

I have yet to received any information. I have tried reaching them by phone and email any ideas.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

How far away from their office are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssk012 (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't checked my I online account, but can't you find your notice to appear on there too? I received an email a week ago.

If not, I would call ASAP and check your bank statements to make sure you completed the application and paid.


----------



## jdaniel1127 (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you make sure to check your spam folder?


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

Civil Service Test has been postponed. Check for updates.
http://www.mass.gov/portal/


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Figured this was going to be the case.

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------

